# Fish Dreams



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

does any1 else here have freaking awesome dreams about fish and tanks and stuff lol i always dream that i have like 50 tanks and they all have really awesome fish in them and the entire dream im like feeding them and moving them to dif tanks and just random fish dreams sometime ill be saving them from something wrong with the tank or like the water is running out..,.,,,., i dont know any1 else that has dreams about fish. im not saying its a bad thing but wouldnt you think that my dreams would be about ppl and life things.. guess this really isnt a question just me telling it to other ppl that love fish like i do bc no1 im around really cares to hear about my fish anymore


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've had dreams about fish jumping out of the tank.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've had a few. Especially after setting up a new tank or adding new beauties


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Most of the dreams I get about fish are bad, usually they involve my favorite ones jumping out. :/


----------

